# CAE testing



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Pshew- we spent last weekend pulling blood from all 25 of our herd members to send off to Waddl. It was the first time pulling blood ourseleves, and Im happy to report it was a fairly easy task, so was sending everything to Waddl, and Im happy to report we just got the results back today and our entire herd tested negative for CAE and CL. 
:clap: 
If anyone has any questions on pulling their own blood feel free to get in touch.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! I am so glad that more people are choosing to test for the well being of the caprine world!!! :hi5:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We meant to do it last fall and time just got away from us. We bought all of our stock from tested herds so I was fairly sure we wouldnt have any problems, but I guess you just never know!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I can vouch that you never can unless you have the paperwork to back it - had an incedent where something in my gut told me to test the goats from a herd before I brought them home (was getting 7 of them) and yep over 1/2 of the herd of 15 were CAE positive


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great!! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We did our last test ourselves too. It was going to be a vet-done deal, but we had sold a couple does and they were waiting to be picked up and if we wanted them included we had to pull them ourselves. So we figured, oh its just a couple, we'll do them ourselves. So we did. Those goats left and then we figured since that went so smoothly, that we'd just do the whole group ourselves. So we did. Went very well and was great to have it done. This year we've been back and forth on the doing it ourselves or vet. I think due to budget it'll be ourselves. LOL We haven't finalized any date yet as to when. I wanted to do it before kidding started but alas kids could be starting to arrive late next week and there's just no way it'll get done by then. So I may look at a summer test or possibly fall.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

It was much more cost effective to do it ourselves

I think it ended up costing about $400 for all 25 CAE and CL tests plus Accession fee and shipping. Our supplies to pull them was about $40 
So aiming high about $450 for a herd of 25 goats....

Now that sounds like a lot until....... we got two does tested that we are getting this weekend down in NC for CAE CL and Johnnes and the bill was $130! :shocked: For two goats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah its at least double here when we have the vet do it. You're paying them for their services on top of the testing. Much more cost affective to do it yourself.


----------

